# Unscrambler RC for Wii images



## shaunj66 (May 14, 2007)

*Unscrambler RC for Wii images*

Right-click unscrambler 








GBAtemp member GeekShadow (aka. MEstk) has released a new tool that allows users to unscramble a Wii ISO (assuming the extension is .wii) by simply right-clicking on the file and choosing the unscramble option.





			
				GeekShadow said:
			
		

> Unscrambler RC is a simple batch-based tool I made to simplify unscramble Wii Raw DUMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Download


----------



## robi (May 14, 2007)

The old way wasn't hard but I guess this will help those who are afraid of the command line.


----------



## Teun (May 14, 2007)

Nice! Al though most dumps are in iso format right? (Except the older ones)


----------



## squirt1000 (May 14, 2007)

Nice idea, Simple but cool


----------



## CYatta (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ May 14 2007 said:


> Nice! Al though most dumps are in iso format right? (Except the older ones)


Yeah, thought the same thing. But, doesn't hurt to just install it, in case ya ever come across one. If you make your own using one of the SD dump apps, does it automatically unscramble it to be iso? if not, that's another use.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(CYatta @ May 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Teun @ May 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Al though most dumps are in iso format right? (Except the older ones)
> > Yeah, thought the same thing. But, doesn't hurt to just install it, in case ya ever come across one. If you make your own using one of the SD dump apps, does it automatically unscramble it to be iso? if not, that's another use.


It doesn't matter if they're .wii or .iso, just change the extension to .wii. Though the program should support .iso anyway, it would just produce an error on an already unscrambled, or incompatible image just like the unscrambler would do normally.


----------



## adgloride (May 14, 2007)

I use raw dump 2.0.  That uses a GUI interface and is easy to do.


----------



## Jeomite (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ May 14 2007 said:


> I use raw dump 2.0.Â That uses a GUI interface and is easy to do.



Is Raw Dump 2.0 faster than GOD/WOD unscrambler 0.4?


----------



## crescentsaber (May 15, 2007)

anyone want to explain why should you "unscramble" the image in the first place ? I'm saving up for a wii so I think this is a good chance to start my knowledge before doin anything else.. =) cheers


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 15, 2007)

Cool buddy! Thanks!


----------



## Jeomite (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(crescentsaber @ May 14 2007 said:


> anyone want to explain why should you "unscramble" the image in the first place ? I'm saving up for a wii so I think this is a good chance to start my knowledge before doin anything else.. =) cheersÂ



Some of the earlier Wii Game Releases are "scrambled" images. Basically they were RAW Dumps that ModChips cannot read, nor would it fit on a DVD±R completely. When you "unscramble" a such image, it will convert it to a ISO Format that can be burned with any standard burning program (such as Nero Burning ROM, ImageBurn, etc) and also allow the image to fit on a DVD±R disc. Obviously it also makes it readable via Wii ModChips.


----------



## adgloride (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeomite @ May 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(adgloride @ May 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I use raw dump 2.0.  That uses a GUI interface and is easy to do.
> ...



Never used the GOD/WOD unscrambler as I couldn't be bothered to mess with DOS.  Raw Dump 2.0 takes about 15 minutes on my 2.5ghz pentium 4 pc.


----------



## kristijan08 (May 15, 2007)

yeah this is sorta outdated but a cool concept none the less!


----------



## paul1991 (May 15, 2007)

Only 15 minutes!!
I thought that it took 50 hours!
And you said that not all discs are scrambled?
Can sombody explain this indepth to me please?


----------



## EarthBound (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(paul1991 @ May 15 2007 said:


> Only 15 minutes!!
> I thought that it took 50 hours!
> And you said that not all discs are scrambled?
> Can sombody explain this indepth to me please?




That 50 hour thing was for dumping wii games~nows it about 3-4 hours.


Also for the RAW info...When a game is dumped in the info is posted on gbatemp.
Check for "Raw Dump",If it has a green check mark you need to unscramble it.
If not you dont,but most games are already unscrambled.


----------



## paul1991 (May 15, 2007)

Cool. Can sombody point me to a site with the latest dumper?
EDIT:Nevermind. I dont want to mod my wii or buy the LG drive or pirate anything.


----------



## GeekShadow (May 15, 2007)

I am making  a new version including cdrecord to do unscramble and burn on the same process...

So you got "Unscramble Wii Raw Dump" and "Unscramble Wii Raw Dump and burn" 

*EDIT :*
Just a screenshot to show you :


----------



## crumpster (May 15, 2007)

This will be more useful to people creating their own dumps. Anyone who gets future scene releases will not have to do this.  I can only name 2 NTSC wii games dumped by the scene that were in raw format.


----------



## grentuu (Aug 11, 2007)

I find it easier just to d/l pal isos, that way you can just burn with no messing


----------

